# Medlock Culverts, Manchester, June 2014



## Black (Jun 11, 2014)

The Medlock rises at Strinesdale,
the culverts start at Etihad Stadium
and finish at Potato Wharf
length of about 4 miles.
The Medlock then continues, merging with the Irwell at Hume Locks.

Clayton Vale culvert












Manchester City Stadium culvert










 



 








London road culvert





















Hulme street culvert
this part is like a sewer rather than a waterway


----------



## Black (Jun 11, 2014)

Deansgate culvert












part of Hulme Flumes brother


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice photos! I havent done any draining or culverts yet. But i really want to. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one! Cheers for sharing, ace photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2014)

The brickwork always astounds me in these tunnels,ace photos.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting structures, I'm presuming it's mainly rain water flowing through them?


----------



## Black (Jul 14, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Interesting structures, I'm presuming it's mainly rain water flowing through them?



yeah, with some drain discharges


----------

